Ask HN: Why is HN so outdated? - pier25
======
fabulist
Another way to look at it might be that HN has a classic, utilitarian
aesthetic.

------
gbtw
Just go to slashdot if you want ads, trackers, pictures and video's

~~~
krapp
There's a vast spectrum of possibilities between Hacker News as it is, and
"ads, trackers, pictures and videos."

------
datalist
Can you elaborate? What exactly do you consider "dated"?

~~~
pier25
Everything. The design and the code seem to be from 10-15 years ago.

------
brudgers
Because HN is focused on high signal to noise?

~~~
krapp
And yet lobste.rs maintains a high signal to noise ratio without HTML from the
1990s. Proper moderation has far more to do with maintaining the quality of
the community than using tables or raw font tags. I would even argue that some
features of the current layout contribute more noise than signal - to give two
often argued-over examples, non-collapsible comments, or the fade effect of
downvoting.

Some features (or lack thereof) can possibly be justified in the name of
intentional simplicity but not everything. How the table-based layout keep the
signal to noise ratio up? It doesn't, it can't.

~~~
brudgers
The HN layout is center justified.

